# Patent: Canon RF 20mm f/1.8L and RF 24mm f/1.8L



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered a patent for more fast prime optical formulas. This patent deals with reducing weight and size for such lenses.
> Canon News notes that the back focus is quite short, which would require the lens to enter the camera mount about 8mm. So these optical formulas aren’t likely going to become a consumer product. However, we do see patents for optical formulas that are merely trying to solve problems, and in the case of this one… size and weight.
> Canon 20mm f/1.8
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (May 6, 2021)

Nice to see Canon actively working on fast wide-angle prime lenses.
Since Sony and Sigma have great 20mm F1.4, I believe Canon should go the same way. I'd be in a market for such a lense, although I'm actually waiting on fast wide angle for nightsky/ nightscapes


----------



## t.linn (May 6, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Nice to see Canon actively working on fast wide-angle prime lenses.
> Since Sony and Sigma have great 20mm F1.4, I believe should go the same way. I'd be in a market for such a lense, although I'm actually waiting on fast wide angle for nightsky/ nightscapes


Same. If this 20 F1.8 is as good as Nikon's new 20 F1.8 it will be perfect for astro.


----------



## BakaBokeh (May 6, 2021)

Fast, Wide AND small & light? Yes please.


----------



## Del Paso (May 6, 2021)

Fine, very fine.
Canon has been neglecting this important segment for too long, unlike Nikon, Sigma and even Sony.
Of course, they have developed many great lenses these competitors can only dream of, but it's good news to see them back with WA primes.


----------



## miketcool (May 6, 2021)

These would likely be seen as cinema lenses if they allow room for an internal ND.


----------



## Mmm Toast (May 6, 2021)

Finally! I would get both of these lenses the very day they hit the shelves if I didn't expect them to be $1299-$1599 apiece. Canon has a personal vendetta with my savings account, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## dlee13 (May 6, 2021)

Although not listed, my dream prime would be a 16mm f/1.8 so hopefully that could be made, would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 6, 2021)

Mmm Toast said:


> Finally! I would get both of these lenses the very day they hit the shelves if I didn't expect them to be $1299-$1599 apiece. Canon has a personal vendetta with my savings account, I'm pretty sure.


Why would you feel the need for both, do you really see that much difference?


----------



## Finn (May 6, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Since Sony and Sigma have great 20mm F1.4, I believe Canon should go the same way.


I hope not! They need affordable but great performing non-L series f1.8 primes for RF that are light and smallish. The f1.2 and f1.4 L-series primes can come later.

The Sigma EF glass is awesome with the Canon ND adapter however.


----------



## Tangent (May 7, 2021)

Coma, coma, coma. Corrected wide open for astrophotography. Otherwise these lenses would be of limited interest to me, personally.


----------



## Mmm Toast (May 7, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Why would you feel the need for both, do you really see that much difference?


Typically, yes.

For me 24mm is normally as wide as I go with video that focuses on people or animals. After that I find that I spend, what I consider, too much time correcting distortion or trying to avoid the edge of the frame.

I also like using a fast 24mm for events and street photography because I feel like I can get the scene but also get some environmental portraits without switching to a 35, just keeps me moving more and changing lenses less. Ideally I would want a 24mm 1.2 or 1.4, but 1.8 works.

As for where the 20mm fits in, I primarily use it for landscape photography and in the city. I love the slight warping you get that can make a city seem towering and put a little more character into the straight lines of a rigid cityscape. It can also really make graffiti pop if you use it to frame your subject. For me 24mm just isn't quite wide enough in a lot of cases but I don't like the 16mm look as much. As for video I rarely use the 20mm, though I have used it in the past for filming skateboarding and a few shots in Denali National Park.

Obviously the lenses are still just a twinkle in the engineer's eye at this point and the characteristics could differ from my expectations but I have access to a Sony A7III and can't say enough good things about their 20mm 1.8 and 24mm 1.4 GM.


----------



## Aaron D (May 7, 2021)

All good. I used to have a 20 f/2.8--tiny, fun lens.


----------



## LeeBabySimms (May 7, 2021)

Mmm Toast said:


> Finally! I would get both of these lenses the very day they hit the shelves if I didn't expect them to be $1299-$1599 apiece. Canon has a personal vendetta with my savings account, I'm pretty sure.


The RF 85 Macro is only 600USD


----------



## AJ (May 8, 2021)

LeeBabySimms said:


> The RF 85 Macro is only 600USD


Yes indeed. And Nikon's 24/1.8 is about 675 USD.


----------



## Pixel (May 9, 2021)

"Canon News notes that the back focus is quite short, which would require the lens to enter the camera mount about 8mm. *So these optical formulas aren’t likely going to become a consumer product.*"

Aren't you guys jumping the gun a tad?


----------



## pape2 (May 9, 2021)

I bet no mechanical shutter on next consumer model ,so whats problem?
Data transfer pins on way?
Rectangular bottom lense ,problem solved 
And extending bottom elements when you put lense and power on.


----------



## another_mikey (May 10, 2021)

Please Canon, an astrophotography capable RF lens to compete with the Sigma 14mm f/1.8. This lens isn't quite wide enough for optimal nightscape shooting IMHO. I have the money sitting in my bank account ready to be spent if they cover that market segment with an RF mount lens. I would hope for an L lens to give the best corner performance possible to get decent shaped stars.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (May 11, 2021)

another_mikey said:


> Please Canon, an astrophotography capable RF lens to compete with the Sigma 14mm f/1.8.


I’m hoping for a RF 12mm Prime for Astro and I figure it has good chances since the RF versions of the wide angle zooms have become/ will be wider (RF 15—35mm/ 10-24mm/ 14-35mm) and 14mm Prime wouldn´t attract many customers... 

just don’t know about F number... F2 would be great, but probably to heavy/expensive, but maybe a F2.8 is possible


----------



## slclick (May 12, 2021)

I will wait patiently for RF versions of the Canon non L IS primes (24/28) they still have yet to make, the 28 is a favorite focal length of mine and complements the 40 very nicely....fingers crossed.


----------



## davidcl0nel (May 18, 2021)

another_mikey said:


> Please Canon, an astrophotography capable RF lens to compete with the Sigma 14mm f/1.8. This lens isn't quite wide enough for optimal nightscape shooting IMHO.


I don't like 14mm on Milky Way... its too tiny without good resolution for stars.

I think 35mm is a good compromise, but you have to use tracking. But you get far better details.

__
https://flic.kr/p/Q8zpgA

Its the EF 35 IS, but it has coma with 2.0 too, so i have to use f/3.5. But then its very good. And I use this lens for much other photos too, its not a one-trick-pony like a 14mm 1.8... But your option might be another... no problem.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2021)

What's with the f/1.8 shenanigans???  No f/1.2?


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Why would you feel the need for both, do you really see that much difference?


Obviously, he does.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Obviously, he does.


The difference in focal length, according to the patents, is 2.68mm. Personally I don’t think that is enough of a difference to need to buy both lenses, so I asked. I still don’t.


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The difference in focal length, according to the patents, is 2.68mm. Personally I don’t think that is enough of a difference to need to buy both lenses, so I asked. I still don’t.


Yeah, I know, but what are you gonna do? That doesn't matter to some.


----------



## SteveC (May 26, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yeah, I know, but what are you gonna do? That doesn't matter to some.


 20mm? Screw that. If it isn't 20.21 mm it's _useless_ to me.


----------



## slclick (May 26, 2021)

21 was always the wide standard before C & N told us it was 24. (*cough cough *Leica rangefinders)


----------



## mxwphoto (Apr 24, 2022)

BakaBokeh said:


> Fast, Wide AND small & light? Yes please.


I would contend that 3 of the 4 is good enough for me (remove the fast). If you want fast as well the only possible way would be with heavy software correction or a curved sensor so optics become easier to design.

It would be great if Canon is able to put out some lenses like Laowa, but with AF as those lenses check every box except the AF.


----------

